# I need some pointers about fascia board



## octobermoons (May 26, 2009)

Hello all,
I have had an insurance adjuster estimate storm damage to our roof and gutters. They will be replacing the shingles, gutters downspouts, felt, turbines, and flashing. They are not covering the rotted fascia board -will have to do that one on our own. What does that entail? What kind of material do we buy, nails, etc.? The adjuster does have on the sheet an area they are paying for 30 LF of 6"aluminum fascia--is this just a cover for part of the guttered area? Any replies will be welcome and thanks for looking.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

first, you'll need to remove the old, rotted fascia boards. then you'll know what size it is to replace and see what size nails to use. 
you'll need to check the ends of the rafters too to be sure they're not rotting as well. 
the 6" alum. is the cover that goes over the wood once replaced to protect it.

DM


----------



## octobermoons (May 26, 2009)

Will we still need to ask the roofers to apply a drip edge?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yup. the alum. slips under the edge of it.

oh, and 'hi and welcome to the forum!'

DM


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I would contact a good reputable company to fix it for you. Anyone decent should be able to help you out. Go to a local lumber yard or home builder and see who they recommend.

IMO, get someone who does their own work.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

octobermoons said:


> Will we still need to ask the roofers to apply a drip edge?


Yes
Usually the fascia board goes up 1st
Then the drip edge over that
Then the roof
So this should be part of the roofing
Or installed before the new roof goes on
Might be less expensive to have the roofers do this rather then hire someone else
All depends upon if they do trim work

If you want to DIY it's really not that hard
Depending upon how high off the ground it is
I paint mine front & back before they go up


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

around here, we paint them front and back (before aluminum too) to discourage carpenter bees. they won't chew through paint. 

DM


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> around here, we paint them front and back (before aluminum too) to discourage carpenter bees. they won't chew through paint.
> 
> DM


First I have heard of that. Thanks for an informative response. :thumbsup:


----------



## octobermoons (May 26, 2009)

I had three roofing companies give me estimates today. I found out that the one that the insurance company sent out had some measurements wrong. If my roof is barn style with gutters that run 56' front and 56' rear, wjhy would he put the following

Square 16.8 SQ (Rectangle:16'9.6x100')
Total Squares 18.48 SQ (16.80 with 10% waste)

Is this right?

I think he undercharged and I'll be left with the bill in the end.

Also,

Does $4300 sound like a reasonable price to have the roof replaced? They are charging...

Remove existing shingles and felt
Install 30yr architechural shingles, felt paper, 4 turtle box vents, 2 free sheets decking(if needed,$45 after first two), flashing, replace 4 soil collar boots, clean up and debris removal, 30yr mft warranty, and 5yr workmanship warranty.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

It's an insurance claim, right?

The adjuster's estimate and the Contractor estimate should be the same. That is, if you and the Contractor are on the up and up.


----------



## octobermoons (May 26, 2009)

The insurance company is cutting a check from the contractor they called to do an estimate. I have had other roofers give an estimate. The prices I gave are from the lowest bid of three I had come out today. Only the insurance co estimate includes the back gutter and one downspout (which will not match the front) which they want to charge me an extra $400. 

I don't want anything more from the insurance co than to pay for the work that has to be done. I want it done right though and not get taken advantage of just because insurance is paying for it. Do you think they are charging more than they would if I was paying for the whole thing out of pocket?

I've never had to deal with a homeowner claim, just health insurance and I know that's how they work.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

octobermoons said:


> Does $4300 sound like a reasonable price to have the roof replaced?



sounds about normal to me. the gutters and spouts are too high if you are planning a diy for that too.

moderators: thanks for the 'cleaning'! it was getting messy......

DM


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Price seems low to me.

If you don't want to get screwed over, hire someone you trust, and don't even look at their price. Insurance will pay the price as long as it is reasonable. Why price shop when it's not even your money. Get someone you are comfortable with.


----------

